# Gophers- Moles??



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what rodent is making these mounds and how to get rid of them?

I love about 300ft off a major road - my neighbor has a ton of mounds but they are working their way towards my yard and alleyway


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like gophers to me. I use Victor Black Box traps for gophers. I think @J_nick has good luck with Trapline Gopher Traps.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Definitely gophers, I love the Trapline gophinator traps


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks you both.. will look into those traps. Funny this is you never see them but now they are burrowing into my back yard so I have those dirt mounds in my yard.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

I had a couple of pocket gophers in our yard that were driving me nuts. My neighbor turned me on to this. This is the best trap I have used. I have tried others but didn't have NEAR the success I had with this. I got them both with this. The gopher Hawk.

https://www.amazon.com/GopherHawk-Trapping-Wedge-Probe-GH-SET/dp/B00KXE6RKK/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=gopher+hawk&qid=1577823559&sr=8-1


----------

